# Coding for Tocolysis



## anuja.devasthali (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Friends,

Please help me with this !

Which CPT should we use for Tocolysis performed with I/V hydration in an Hospital subsequent visit ?

Is there any separate CPT code or we have to bill for only subsequent visit ?


----------

